# greetings from San Antonio Texas



## texas_rebel_1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello. i am new to martialtalk as well as martial arts. i recently began studying chung do kwan tae kwon do and hapkido. i am eager to learn and enjoy the physical contact and excercise i get in classes.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 29, 2011)

welcome to MT.

Keep us informed as to how your trinning goes


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome!


-Rob


----------



## stickarts (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 29, 2011)

Greeting and welcome.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  I think you will enjoy it here.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello and welcome to MT!  We have a very active KMA forum here, and I look forward to seeing you on the threads.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome!  My in-laws live in SA and it is a beautiful place.  Good luck in your studies


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey there! Welcome to MT!  I'm in San Antonio as well. Big place (and hot).


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

